# Hi There



## Wiwale (Aug 21, 2018)

My name is Deller, I'm a newbie here, and in searching for girlfriend


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi... if you are searching for a girl friend, this is not the site for you. TAM is not a dating site.


----------

